# Please tell me this will pass.



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

Alfie is 10 months old and has just ripped the wallpaper from the hallway (where his pen is) obviously he has done it when he is bored and we need to address this. He has always chewed things. Please tell me he will grow out of it. Im considering putting MDF on the wall so he can't ruin it anymore.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

He is an adolecent at the moment so although he is looking more like an adult he is still immature so yes, it will pass. In a few months you will have a fairly sane adult dog who is past all the puppy stages.

The mdf sounds like a good idea til the stage passes tho.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Spray the area with one of the proprietry chew stop brands available. Hattie had started to bring in pea shingle from garden and I was concerned she might swallow it. Had some Crib Stop bought to stop my horses field mate destroying his rug sprayed it on pea shingle this morning she went out had a sniff then spent 30 mins trying to wipe smell off whiskers. No more pee shingle yet but not counting chickens too soon!


----------

